# what locality of auratus are these?



## cypho23 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have owned this pair of auratus for three weeks. They were a proven pair as I saw a couple froglets they produced. I think they were/still are underweight but am working on improving that. 
Any ideas of locality? Costa Rican? 

Prev owner had no idea as he did not ask seller that he purchased from.

Would appreciate any help or guidance.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

These are a proven pair? Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong pic or misunderstanding the scale of their size because they look a little small to be reproducing. 

Cheers,
Justin



cypho23 said:


> I have owned this pair of auratus for three weeks. They were a proven pair as I saw a couple froglets they produced. I think they were/still are underweight but am working on improving that.
> Any ideas of locality? Costa Rican?
> 
> Prev owner had no idea as he did not ask seller that he purchased from.
> ...


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

They appear to be Taboga Island, which is a small morph. They could easily be adults.
I don't think anyone can make a 100% visual ID on most Auratus, including these.


----------



## cypho23 (Apr 6, 2012)

They are proven, yes. I saw three froglets on site when I picked them up. The larger is approx 1.25" from snout to vent. They are good eaters but pretty shy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

The dark brown and thin green stripes look like Taboga or Hawaiian, though you really can't guess based on looks with frogs that have so many populations like auratus, tinctorius, pumilio, etc.
Bryan


----------

